# REVIEW: 2014 Nissan Pathfinder Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Robert Duffer reviews Nissan's Pathfinder Hybrid and finds that during this test drives, it 'consistently outperformed EPA estimates.'

More...


----------

